# Reformed Material in Spanish



## Presbyrino (Feb 19, 2005)

Greetings,

I am wondering if anyone here on the PB knows of any places that sell Reformed material in spanish.

I am looking to obtain the following:

Bibles: (Reina-Valera 1960 version)
Hymnals
Confessions/Cathecisms (Westminster or Heidelberg)
Reformed Tracts
Reformed Books (i.e. Knowing God by JI Packer)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 19, 2005)

I can't vouch for the complete accuracy of these materials, not knowing Spanish, but these links may be helpful:

Online Spanish Psalter: http://www.iglesiareformada.com/Salterio_Ginebra.html

Spanish Westminster Confession of Faith: http://www.presbiterianos.com/westminster.html

The 1909 De Valera Spanish Bible and assorted Spanish Reformed Christian literature is available at the Trinitarian Bible Society: 

http://www.trinitarianbiblesociety.org/


----------



## RickyReformed (Feb 26, 2005)

You can check these sites. I personally haven't been to all of these so I can't really vouch for them, but the guy who gave me the links is pretty solid.

Distribuidoras Bereanas (Puerto Rico)

http://www.bereanapr.com

Editorial Clie (EspaÃ±a)

http://www.clie.es/

Editorial Peregrino (EspaÃ±a)

http://www.evangelicalpress.org/

Faro de Gracia

http://www.farodegracia.org/

FundaciÃ³n Editorial de Literatura Reformada

http://www.felire.com/

Libros DesafÃ­o

http://www.librosdesafio.org/

Sendas Antiguas

http://www.sendasantiguas.com/


edited to correct "sights" to "sites" (sorry I was at a gun forum before I checked here!)

[Edited on 2-27-2005 by RickyReformed]


----------



## Presbyrino (Feb 27, 2005)

Rick & Andrew,

Thank you very much for the links to the sites.


----------



## sastark (Feb 28, 2005)

Steve,

You can find some free resources on my page. I have several Spanish links under "Foriegn Language Links." Check out http://www.geocities.com/crusader1517


----------

